# budgett frog



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

just tell me anything you know about these guys. i couldnt really find alot on the net


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

click

click


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thank you


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Holy shyte, that's an awesome picture


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thats a nice pic. 
awesome frog to keep, i sell them here in PR.

Carnivoro


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

its noit my pic. i just found it on the net









i guess i should have said that earlier


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I was part of the thread that started this new frog subject and your picture above has helped me make up my mind. If I can have a frog that may at one point in its life, look like that, then I dont see how I can get anything else. Am i wrong?

are we gonna split hairs?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Methuzela said:


> I was part of the thread that started this new frog subject and your picture above has helped me make up my mind. If I can have a frog that may at one point in its life, look like that, then I dont see how I can get anything else. Am i wrong?
> 
> are we gonna split hairs?


 That's cool . I always wanted a budgetts but i just don't have the time for one more aquarium. They might be hard to find until the spring, but you never know.


----------

